

Hacking Times Square Screens: iPhone + Transmitter + Repeater [video] - elbrodeur
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_HUYi9aVvI&feature=player_embedded#at=108

======
ChuckMcM
Hoax: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2322401>

